# Used BMW i8 Sells For 50% More Than MSRP



## E36 Phantom (Apr 3, 2007)

Good for the seller :thumbup: Hope it works out for the buyer. The i8 is a neat car, but I certainly don't see that kind of value for it. 

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

That type of situation is not unusual for new car models when they are first released and in short supply. There will always be some people who will pay far more than the car is worth to be the first kid on the block to have one.

CA


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

First Dodge Hellcat sold for something like $825,000. I wonder how many generations will pass before his estate recoup his cost. Yes, it was part of a charity purchase.


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

As George Carlin once said, "You nail together two things that have never been nailed together before, and some schmuck will buy it."


----------



## rmjames007 (Jun 21, 2012)

Here in charlotte i heard there was a 3 year wait on the i8


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

Sort of like the iPhone craziness - people in China paying 7x more than what we pay - gosh what business to have ??


----------



## John MS (Oct 2, 2014)

Not unusual when a new well advertised product comes out. Recall the people standing in line for hours to buy the latest iPhone and sometimes paying multiples of the market price.


----------



## SouthATLBMWguy (Oct 7, 2014)

The wait is for a i8 is a year and half in ga. But in the mean time nothing like a i8 and a Z4 on the show room together.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

